# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  apel za vecim brojem smajlica

## leonisa

molim vas, molim! ovo je koma. svaki post trebam editirati.

ne pisu svi tri lajne, neki pisu, kad su u elementu, i plahte, pa je 5 smajlica fakat premalo. ako smajlici sluze da nadoknade mimiku (su)govornika, onda su oni potrebni da bi se skuzio ton i boja posta.

pokusala sam napisati post bez smajlica. uvjerena sam da zvuci drugacije nego onako kako bi trebao i kako bi zvucao da sam koristila smajlice. smajl.
hvala. 
smajl.

----------


## cvijeta73

pridružujem se apelu!
vječno moram brisat.
mrgrinove  :Grin:

----------


## oka

Ali nemaš ih 5 već 63, samo moraš kliknuti na napredno pisanje

----------


## cvijeta73

oka, pet po postu

----------


## ivarica

5 u postu

----------


## oka

Ah, dobro, sori  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

dajte bar 7

----------


## marta

Ajmo ponude na sunce, ucjene, molbe, mito, korupcija.  :Razz:

----------


## litala

iju cvijeto, kako se to ne znas cjenkat?  :Shock:  bar 15 moras trazit, kakvih te sedam spopalo?  :Shock:

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, ja nudim mjesec dana (može i dva mjeseca za dva smajlića) rodinog avatara, za neku kampanju. može i ovaj tvoj, marta. il onaj preporod, kako već. jel ok? sve za mrgrinove.

----------


## cvijeta73

litala, ja skromna bila i ostala  :Grin: 
15 mjeseci mi je ipak malo tu mač. to onda neki prodojeći ili autosjedaličarski dolaze u obzir  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

al meni pise uredno da ih imam bar 10, a smijem 5...znaci ponuda mora poceti od 20 da bi se nasli negdje na 12 :green:

----------


## puntica

> Ajmo ponude na sunce, ucjene, molbe, mito, korupcija.


 :Laughing: 

i ja bih još smajlića, vječno mi fale
naj volem iste ko cvijeta  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

nije nego rodila, već bi smajliće  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Ma, ne više smajlića :Teletubbies: , ovo je ozbiljan :Gumi-gumi:  forum, pa bi postovi izgledali :Gumi-gumi:  ovako....Ozbiljnost, ozbiljnost  :Teletubbies: , molim :Preskace uze: ....:D :D

----------


## ivarica

meni se zavrtilo od jednog jedinog posta

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> nije nego rodila, već bi smajliće


 :Laughing:  :Klap: 
a ženi u babinju se ne smije odbiti udovoljiti željama  :Yes: 

ječmenac od trudnice je ništa na prema onom što se može fasovati od ljute babinjače  :Yes:

----------


## koksy

Pridružujem se apelu, potpisujem peticiju, nudim mito (smišljam još šta)...ma sve šta treba sam nek ne moram zbrajat ni oduzimat meni najdražeg  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

za price s poroda je 5 smajlica totalno premalo

za ove obicne svakodnevne postove se da prezivjet

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Ma, ne više smajlića, ovo je ozbiljan forum, pa bi postovi izgledali ovako....Ozbiljnost, ozbiljnost , molim....:D :D


 :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Ja apeliram za manji broj jer su mi jako grdi, posebno ovaj:  :Laughing: 

Ne znam zašto nema neki normalni smajlić koji se smije, ovaj izgleda kao da se ruga i baš je ružan.

Ovaj mi je isto grozan:  :Yes:  - izgleda patronizirajuće (doduše dobro se uklapa u mnoge postove)

----------


## čokolada

Ja ih vidim na skroz nekakav drugi način.
 :Smile:  evo meni ovaj izgleda ko da stisnutim usnicama govori: "...A do vraga!"
 :Grin:  ovako zamišljam našu Cvijetu
 :Yes:  doođ' baki, dođi!
 :Coffee:  ovaj mi je najveći mrgud
 :No:  a ovaj ko da ne može preći cestu

itd.

----------


## apricot

leo, nema tog smajlića koji bi dostojno mogao zamijeniti tvog :zubo:

----------


## marta

A zasto ne mozemo imati zubu? Znas onog s crnim zubima?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni je ovaj  :Yes:  baš simpa
daje dodatnu potvrdu rečenom, ali onako u pozitivnom smislu

a i mene nekad ovaj :Laughing:  nervira, ali ovisi o kontekstu
kad neko ima ludu provalu onda ih 5 nije dosta
a nekad ga netko koristi baš da bi ismijao nešto napisano

----------


## ms. ivy

vidim da me predugo nema ovdje :prisjećasemakljažeokoburekaodjabuka:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moj najdraži
burek  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

eh, lako je sad to priznati!

----------


## piplica

Ne sjećam se bureka od jabuka... 

Meni su ogadili namiguša smajlić  :Wink: ,  rekoše da je to najveći seronja od smajlića,
pa ga više ne koristim, 
šteta, tako sam ga voljela.... :plačko:  :Grin: 
Na mrgreenove sam toliko navukla da mi opako nedostaju u esemesovima i mailovima, 
baš sam mrgreen junkie.  :Grin: 

Nekada su mi beljeći i kolutajući uvredljivi, ali najviše me zapikne kada mi netko nakon patronizirajućeg posta stavi  :Smile: 
cijeli post tada doživljavam cinično, sa onim Bree osmijehom... 

Ajde da službeno tražimo deset smajlića,
vi ponudite šest, mi spustimo zahtjev na devet, vi dižete na sedam,
pa se nadjemo na osam. :aritmetika_na_moj_način:  :Grin:

----------


## Canaj

> za price s poroda je 5 smajlica totalno premalo
> 
> za ove obicne svakodnevne postove se da prezivjet


 :Cool: 
slažem se......

 :Coffee:  dajte nađite neko novo aritmetičko rješenje :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je super  :Laughing:  koji put fakat plačem od smijeha pred ekranom i taj baš treba. 
evo, recimo smiješan mi je sad ovaj od čokolade koji ne može preć cestu  :Laughing: 

al voljela bih konačno prokljuviti ovog  :Smile: 
ja ga ne podnosim, isto me ko i piplicu zapikne. a kad ga netko stavi npr na čestitanjima, uvijek mi se čini da pr*a, a ne čestita. da ima nešto protiv ovog što je rodio, što mu je rođendan il sl. 
a možda sam u krivu  :Undecided: 

a namiguša je malo bezobrazan, da. kao, malo si glup pa ne kužiš. a nije otvoren kao rolko, s njim znaš odmah di si, rolko me ne nervira.

----------


## apricot

a meni je taj  :Smile:  baš nježan
i tako ga i koristim
jer ne mogu nekome reći nešto, savjetovati, umiriti... i onda umrijeti od smijeha

a taj koji se davi od smijeha mi je pregenijalan jer je isti ja: kad se smijem, prozori pucaju, udaram rukama po stolu i koljenima, topćem nogama...

----------


## ivarica

meni je ovo  :Smile:  mona lisa smile
ko moj

----------


## zasad skulirana

nakraju jos postovi sa smajlijima budu vise misunderstood nego oni bez njih....pogotovo ako iz neznanja krivog upotrijebis....

ja sam mislila da je  :Bye:  ono ko pozdrav dobrodoslice pa mi neko reko da je to vise odheb....

i zasto svi misle da moras kliknut na idi na napredno da bi dobio veci izbor smajlija kad i u brzom odgovoru unutar ikone smajlija (pored izbora boje fonta) imas button more i onda ti se otvore svi? :Confused:

----------


## astral

znači trebaju nam i upute za smajliće tj objašnjenja šta koji znači, pošto vidim da ne znače svima isto

----------


## Doga

Ja bih samo nadodala da bi se možda broj smajlića trebao povisiti ovisno o duljini posta.. Recimo kod Leonisine teme o porodu, mislim da je 5 premalo..

----------


## mamalada

Nisam parti brejkerica, al moram pitat: oće l šta i pisat u tim postovima s 15 smajlića?  :Smile: 
Ma zezam, eto se pridružujem "štrajkačkom odboru".
Živjeli emotikoni!  :Cool:

----------


## čokolada

najbolje je bilo u ono krizno forumsko vrijeme kad smo rabili opisne smajliće
 :brankomikulić:

----------


## leonisa

> najbolje je bilo u ono krizno forumsko vrijeme kad smo rabili opisne smajliće
>  :brankomikulić:


obozavam te, opisne!
no nekak se osjecam staro kad ih rabim, kao da me 99% populacije ne razumije :neshvacena: :Đ

i meni je  :Grin:  omiljeni...bio...onda sam ga apgrejdala u :Đ zubu

----------


## oka

Ja ne mogu vjerovati koliko vas ovaj  :Smile:  doživljava negativno  :Shock: , a meni to nikada nije niti palo na pamet!
Jednostavno kako osjećam, tako napišem, iskreno, ništa mi se dvosmisleno ne skriva iza tog osmjeha.
Nije da ne kužim sad kad pročitam, ali mi fakat nije na kraj pameti bilo, sad mi je jasno zašto se toliko postova krivo protumači,
a baš smajlića često koristim, bojim se da neću više jer nema svoj smisao. 
Čemu onda uopće smjalići kad ne znače nužno ono što pokazuju?

ps .hm ili sam ipak malo preozbiljna, ah, nema veze

----------


## Beti3

*oka*, baš sam tako i ja htjela napisati, potpuno te potpisujem.
Meni je smajlić baš ono što znači, ne vidim nikad neki skriveni smisao, niti im ga ne dajem.

----------


## leonisa

smajlica treba gledat u kontekstu teksta i karaktera pisca  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Ima jedan forum, par puta sam u pretraživanju naletila na njega, ne znam kako se zove, potisnula sam mu ime u duboko nesvjesno... majko moja koji kič! Odmah mi je bilo loše od svih onih smajlića, ogromnih slika djeteta u potpisu i svjetlucavih slova. Pa anđeli, ružice bogtepitajštosvene... pa ne znaš što je potpis, a što post. 

5 komada je dosta. Zadržimo decentnost.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

sapienti sat

----------


## ms. ivy

> obozavam te, opisne!
> no nekak se osjecam staro kad ih rabim


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  svih 5!

----------


## magriz

> smajlica treba gledat u kontekstu teksta i karaktera pisca


svimb do uber

----------


## cvijeta73

mislim da znam ko je meni zauvijek pokvario ovaj smajli  :Smile: 
al ne smijem kasti  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Meni je ovaj  :Smile:  ljubaznost ili nježnost. Kad sam shvatila, pred godnu-dvije, da ga neki (ili mnogi) vide kao patroniziranje, ironiju ili zlobu, malo sam upala u filozofsku depru. Rekoh sebi, e pa nikad nitko na ovom svijetu nikoga neće razumjeti!  :Grin: 
Ovaj zadnji mi dobro leži, on mi onako daje jednu autoironiju i pokazuje da ne shvaćaš samog sebe baš strašno ozbiljno. 
Ovaj  :Laughing: mi je super kad stvarno odvalim od smijeha, ali mi fali neki koji se jednostavno srdačno smije, ovako :D. 
 :Rolling Eyes:  sam upotrijebila jednom. Ali da budem iskrena, ovdje iza monitora ipak češće kolutam očima, samo što to zadržim za sebe :D

----------


## vertex

A što se apela tiče, veći broj samo na pričama s poroda. Inače vam je dosta pet. Vidite da ionako ne doprinose komunikacije. Potrudite se brižljivo izražavat. Može ovaj  :Razz:  , a i ne mora.

----------


## piplica

> mislim da znam ko je meni zauvijek pokvario ovaj smajli 
> al ne smijem kasti


Možda je ista osoba koja je i meni pokvarila, ako je to ona što ove godine puni 36 godina...  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

sva sreća da niko nema prigovor na skoči smajlića veseljka, taj većinom živi na potpmognutoj, i neka ga tamo :Smile:  (ovaj Mona Lisa smile će se sad zvati Ivarica smile :Smile: )

----------


## Peterlin

> A što se apela tiče, veći broj samo na pričama s poroda. Inače vam je dosta pet. Vidite da ionako ne doprinose komunikacije. Potrudite se brižljivo izražavat. Može ovaj  , a i ne mora.


Potpis od riječi do riječi.

----------


## Svimbalo

Cvijeta i pipli....  :Saint:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Možda je ista osoba koja je i meni pokvarila, ako je to ona što ove godine puni 36 godina...


 :Saint: 

 :Grin: 

a ne znam, još bih ovu mona lisu nekako provarila, al da je nježan - nikako.
ovaj mi je nježan, za tješenje:  :Love: 
il ovaj:  :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

svimb LOL

----------


## puntica

> Možda je ista osoba koja je i meni pokvarila, ako je to ona što ove godine puni 36 godina...


baš sam htjela pitat koja je ta?

ali sam onda shvatila  :Idea: 

 :Laughing: 

dobit ćete više smajlića - nikad  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

:Laughing:

----------


## vertex

> ovaj mi je nježan, za tješenje: 
> il ovaj:


Oprosti, ali ova druga dva imaju istu facu kao onaj ivaričin. I uopće, koga se tu tješi, kad su svi dobro raspoloženi? :D

----------


## leonisa

ajme, evo mog br.2 omiljenog smajla  :Very Happy: 

the one and only  :facepalm:

----------


## Mima

Jako ružan smajlić.

----------


## daddycool

leonisa, toga sam dodao motiviran facebook diskusijama u krugu leonisa, joe, lu :mregreen:

motiviran ovom temom sad ću otvoriti jedan topic pa očekujem vaše inpute

----------


## leonisa

:Grin: 
:patka:

----------


## ambrosia

:Very Happy:

----------


## makita

> nakraju jos postovi sa smajlijima budu vise misunderstood nego oni bez njih....pogotovo ako iz neznanja krivog upotrijebis....
> 
> ja sam mislila da je  ono ko pozdrav dobrodoslice pa mi neko reko da je to vise odheb....
> 
> i zasto svi misle da moras kliknut na idi na napredno da bi dobio veci izbor smajlija kad i u brzom odgovoru unutar ikone smajlija (pored izbora boje fonta) imas button more i onda ti se otvore svi?


ma opet se otvore ui novom prozoru


i da vam pravo rečem, nisam imala ni pola ovih negativnih ili ciničnih mišljenjima o smajlijima ili skrivenom porukom.

I meni je mahajući bio za vedru komunikaciju a ne za pozdrav u odlasku

:naivna: :teški optimist:

----------


## Teica

Taj koji maše, po meni, može mahati na dolasku - kao znak dobrodošlice, ili na odlasku - opet za pozdrav.

Bilježim se i ja onda u naivne - smajliće uzimam doslovno, bez razmišljanja o skrivenoj poruci koju (možda) nose.

----------


## makita

i da, nema mi nježnijeg od  :Heart:

----------


## makita

ovaj mi se najiskrenije raduje  :Bouncing: 

al iskreno, dok ja isklikam sve one nove prozore da ih kliknem, ništa od smajlija u mojim  postovima

rabim brzi odgovor i na tipkovnici katkad koristim omraženi mona liza smajl  :Smile:  , sad ni to više neću, meni do sad bio čisto osmijeh a sad, nije više  :Sad:

----------


## oka

> i zasto svi misle da moras kliknut na idi na napredno da bi dobio veci izbor smajlija kad i u brzom odgovoru unutar ikone smajlija (pored izbora boje fonta) imas button more i onda ti se otvore svi?


Jedno dulje vrijeme nije mi htjelo otvarati sve smjaliće (_more-_nije reagiralo) dok nisam otišla na napredno  :Confused: . Tako sam i jedno vrijeme
pisala na brzinu i bez smajlića. Tek kad se ova tema otvorila, skužila sam da je sad ta opcija ok i da ne moram više na napredno.

----------


## Teica

Ajme, *makita*, a zašto je  :Smile:  omraženi mona liza smajl i zašto nije čisto osmijeh?

Pa baš sam sad zbunjena.

Naime, meni je osmijeh - u virtualnom smijehu baš ovaj znak:  :Smile: 

Pa kako ću drugačije napisati/opisati osmijeh?

----------


## makita

> Ajme, *makita*, a zašto je  omraženi mona liza smajl i zašto nije čisto osmijeh?


Nakon ovog topica meni više nije pa da me ubiješ

----------


## ambrosia

> Ajme, *makita*, a zašto je  omraženi mona liza smajl i zašto nije čisto osmijeh?
> 
> Pa baš sam sad zbunjena.
> 
> Naime, meni je osmijeh - u virtualnom smijehu baš ovaj znak: 
> 
> Pa kako ću drugačije napisati/opisati osmijeh?


Ni ja ne kužim - zakaj smajl nije smajl?

----------


## ambrosia

ja volim naredati smajliće da pričaju svoju priču  i ubaciti koju riječ između

----------


## Storma

a ja zicam smajlija sa bičem  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> a ja zicam smajlija sa bičem


predloži neki
sa nije ružan, please
pa moooožda i dobiješ  :alexis:

----------


## ambrosia

ja bi smajlića - micu macu

----------


## disciplina

> predloži neki
> sa nije ružan, please
> pa moooožda i dobiješ


http://letsrollforums.com/images/smilies/whip.gif
i obavezno nek se piše  :Storma s bičem:   :lool:

----------


## puntica

> http://letsrollforums.com/images/smilies/whip.gif
> i obavezno nek se piše


a kako drugo  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

eto ga hihi
i baš super izgleda zajedno s ovim nakon njega  :Laughing:

----------


## disciplina

:lool:  
Ijuuu daj brisi moj odgovor da me  :Storma s bičem:  ne pomete

----------


## apricot

ahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Storma

disciplina, cekam te na topicu i bolje ti je da dodes svojom voljom  :Razz:

----------


## Storma

apri, i ti bi mogla :kez:

----------


## spajalica

ajme sad kad si dobla u ruke i  :Storma s bičem: nemam sta vec skakutati veceras  :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

Zahvaljujem svima na ovom velikom priznanju  :Embarassed:  bas sam ganuta

----------


## Sumskovoce

Buahahahahaha tko o čemu nego Storma o vježbačicama (i izbjegavačicama vježbanja)

----------


## ambrosia

evo - ja imam ideju - smajlić - mama u autu (za one mame kaj pokušavaju opet voziti)

----------


## Storma

ambrosia, zasad nece biti novih smajlica, mislim da je moj iznimka.

----------


## Storma

> Buahahahahaha tko o čemu nego Storma o vježbačicama (i izbjegavačicama vježbanja)


poanta je da se taj bič prosirio i van vjezbanja i foruma :kez:

----------


## leonisa

:Storma s bičem: 

aaaa fakat je tu! i jos nosi tvoje ime!
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

 :Storma s bičem:   :Storma s bičem:   :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Storma

:i dalje ganuta:

----------


## ambrosia

> ambrosia, zasad nece biti novih smajlica, mislim da je moj iznimka.


ali je odličan  :Storma s bičem:  baš on je falio

----------


## Forka

molim osoblje foruma da mi objasni zašto je promijenjen izgled mog najdražeg smajlića:  :Grin:  ?

to više nije to!  :Sad: 

pliz, pliz, vratite mi stari :grin: !

----------


## zasad skulirana

a kakav je bio? sa sirim kezom?  :Laughing: 
ja ne kuzim razliku...

----------


## Forka

aaaaaaaa, vrati se onaj stari!  :Grin:   :Klap: 

danas popodne je bio neki bzvz, i nije se uopće kesio, a ja nisam niš' mrdala po kompu, stoga mislim da nije bilo do mene...  :Grin: 

nek se on meni vratio!  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

mrgreen je institucija, on se ne moze samo tako promijeniti  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> mrgreen je institucija, on se ne moze samo tako promijeniti


nemam pojma šta se s vaim kompovima događa, ali mi smajliće nismo mijenjali?!
mrgreen je uvijek isti  :Grin:

----------

